# TEAM CHUNKY LOVE GOTS A FORUM!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, that crazy little favorite Cuban of mine, H2O armondo, added a forum to our website Good job man!

It all started with a 10 horse woodchipper, and some fish carcasses, and here we are!


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

go there soon! Will be fun!

Jay


----------

